# retiring to krista



## anne57 (10 mo ago)

hello, my name is anne from uk, i would like to retire to crete,and have seen a little house i like in krista, would i be able to get decorators etc to come to do some work relatively easily please and are there furniture shops etc.

with thanks
kind regards
Anne xx


----------

